# Can anyone help with a McCCullouh Eager Beaver 285BC Trimmer? Walbro carb rebuild



## Italian Cello (Jun 19, 2017)

HI can anyone help with finding parts for my Eager Beaver 285BC String Trimmer? My carb keeps pouring gas out of the bottom of the Walbro carb. So I assume I need to find a rebuilder kit for the carb it's a great work horse and I hate to lose it for such a small problem as these can use a blade to cut bush, small trees etc. Thanks


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 19, 2017)

ok we know it a walbro if it has a wt or wa on it a k20 wat carb kit should do it. if you look on the carb there should be some letters with numbers


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 19, 2017)

WT-231A ?


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 19, 2017)

sorry you need a walbro k10 wat


----------



## ttyR2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Might just pull out the float valve assembly and give it a good cleaning. Tiny parts, so be careful.


----------



## Italian Cello (Jul 3, 2017)

I was finally able to get a clear pic of the numbers on the carb it has WT 231A 2


----------



## Italian Cello (Jul 3, 2017)

backhoelover said:


> WT-231A ?


YES Finally was able to get the numbers also has 2 off the side


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 3, 2017)

that has something to do with walbro plant info


----------

